# why .info domain extension is so cheap?



## kksonakiya (May 26, 2009)

I want to share some videos online through my own website, but i can't figure out about what domain extension i should buy.

Should I buy a .com domain extension which costs $9.97 via namecheap.com or should I buy .info domain extension which costs only $1.99 per year? 

I am obviously concerned about the traffic and other stuff. What domain extension will be right for me because if .com and .info extensions have nothing to do with my website's traffic than why there is so wide difference in their price?

Another question is about exposure of my website over the Internet World. Will buying .info domain extension have any adverse effect in getting my website the appropriate exposure?

Please do help me with what you know. :smile:


----------



## spokanescott09 (May 25, 2009)

I have both a .info and .com, they both work the same, its just .com, .net, .org are just the most popular, Those extentions are hard to come by so thats where you have a choice of a different extention. Its your choice.


----------



## kksonakiya (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the help Scott.


----------

